# Add LED To Fuzz Pedal?



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

I just received a Diaz Texas Square Face Fuzz. I forgot to check, and it is not something I am upset about or anything, but it doesn't have an On/Off LED. Is this something easily added without causing issues? It does have a 9V power plug. 

Another question. If it has a 9V plug, how can I tell if it is set up to disconnect the battery when a power jack is plugged into it?

Thanks!

Not sure about the accuracy of this:


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Not trying to sound like a dick. .. but why bother with an LED? It's generally pretty easy to know when a fuzz pedal is on


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Just off the top of my head, don't take this as gospel...
If the power plug has more than 2 wires coming off of it, it likely means it has a switch built in to disconnect the battery.

Check it by installing a battery, then plugging in an UNPOWERED / DISCONNECTED power supply jack.
If the pedal is rendered silent, you have a battery switch in there.

LED...
It should be relatively easy.
Most likely the yellow & white wires on the switch could be used for LED power.
You'll need a resistor in series with it, and make sure it's the right way around - google it if unsure.
It will likely remain on even when the guitar cable is unplugged though.

That should get you started.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

From the pic posted, it is already set up to disconnect the battery when a power plug is inserted.

As for having a status LED, it's easily done, but would require a different switch than what you have in there. Pick yourself up a couple of these when you're in town and I'll do the swap for you. Jon will do pick-up orders if you do the order and pre-pay on-line. He's not that far from me. Place your order,pick 'em up, and come by. Let me know when and I'll have the iron warmed up.

Footswitch - 3PDT On-On Latching (solder)

And while I'm sort of with Chitmo in the if-you-can't-tell-if-your-fuzz-is-on-you've-got-bigger-problems camp, I also understand that many players have more than one dirt box on their pedalboard, and that they also prepare clusters of pedals to use with a loop-selector, and need to be able to confirm a given pedal will be engaged with the loop-selector, rather than cross their fingers and opt for "potluck tone".


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you need a resistor calculator to bring the 9v down to whatever the voltage of your led is. Put them in series and then tap the power and ground after the switch (polarity matters)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

mhammer said:


> From the pic posted, it is already set up to disconnect the battery when a power plug is inserted.
> 
> As for having a status LED, it's easily done, but would require a different switch than what you have in there. Pick yourself up a couple of these when you're in town and I'll do the swap for you. Jon will do pick-up orders if you do the order and pre-pay on-line. He's not that far from me. Place your order,pick 'em up, and come by. Let me know when and I'll have the iron warmed up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! I will definitely take you up on that. 

Edit: Mark can I use a soft click-less switch?

I know you think you can tell if a fuzz is on or off, however I gang pedals and I plan on stacking the Diaz with a Sunface, then into some other overdrive pedals... After years of having a Fultone wah without an LED I won't put anything on my board without an on indicator.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Clickless" would require something more complex. Sadly, for the time being, nobody makes a clickless 3PDT switch. I have some soft-touch clickless switches, but they're SPST and used for solid-state switching, or actuating relays.


----------

